
Mark Zuckerberg: Platform Policing Should Be Limited to Avoiding “Imminent Harm” - aspenmayer
https://deadline.com/2020/05/facebook-ceo-mark-zuckerberg-avoid-harm-censorship-1202944403/
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Facebook’s Mark Zuckerberg Says Platform Policing Should Be Limited To
Avoiding “Imminent Harm”

